# Pics for ADI that have been taken kindly post here.



## WAZ-TT (Sep 20, 2004)

Hi,

I'd be interested if anyone has taken pics for the ADI event to have them posted here. Obviously any pics of me  including when I went sideways to avoid the crashed RS6.. :roll:

Thanks in advance.....


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Here's a few I took.
take II :roll: :roll:


















































































Nice to put some faces to names Cam v6 T7 BNW

http://www.photobox.co.uk/album/72747754


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

What happened to the pics :?

My card reader fried my card. Couldn't access any from today or various others on the card.

My brother has run some recovery software and recovered 1100 only lost about 40. Card is scrap I think.

Will post up picks when I have them.


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

WAZ-TT said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'd be interested if anyone has taken pics for the ADI event to have them posted here. Obviously any pics of me  including when I went sideways to avoid the crashed RS6.. :roll:
> 
> Thanks in advance.....


lol i saw that! lift off during mid corner did we :wink: it was a rs4 btw that crashed.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

caney said:


> WAZ-TT said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


How did it looks from up there? i was still looking at the RS4 and then realised we were going sideways, heart in mouth :lol:

I will have some pics of the Rs4 but only the damage not the incident, you see it happen?


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

some more pics here

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/s ... hp?t=88929

and some more

http://www.vagowners.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=9034


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

.
Great day, summers day weather, excellent company and a few Audis 

orange TT









Fat VW [smiley=sick2.gif] 









yellow TT wins prizes [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 









A2OC stand









TTOC stand  









Audi hospitality lounge thing









View from lounge









Red car









Another red car, some body will know what these all are?









Small black car









on the track


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

A few more of my pics (hopefully)























































TUT TUT!! :lol:


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

i must say i was really impressed with the 2 white mk2's on track,1 was a 3.2v6 with revo stickers on it which was holding off most cars and sounded awesome  The other was a TTs with milltek stickers on,that sounded great also


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

Hark said:


> I will have some pics of the Rs4 but only the damage not the incident, you see it happen?


i'd popped back to the car to put my camcorder away,walked back to the grass bank and it literally happened before my eyes :roll: rs4 lost it and stoved into the wall followed by the rs6 drifting round and then the red tt swinging from left to right :lol:


----------



## Mockenrue (Apr 7, 2006)

blackers said:


> Red car
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The first is an Auto Union 1000S Coupé from 1959; the second is an Auto Union 1000 Sp Coupé from 1957.



blackers said:


> Small black car


That is an NSU Prinz.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Here's a few from me:

The TTOC club stand:









Nice weather today:









Queuing for the lunch time parade









I still think that the SWB version looks ummmm, odd.









View from the free coffee err, Audi stand:









Another high level view; good turn out:









Yellow wins more cleaning products:









Doesn't look like he needs then though: :roll:


----------



## ttjay (Apr 18, 2007)

Just a Few - Lovely Day it was too!


























































































































































































My New Rear End - Debadged, Black Rings and V6 Bootlid


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Nice pics Jay. Sorry didn't stop to say hello properly was off to get some food and then was on the track as a passenger so was in a hurry. As you said was a cracking day.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Some great pics there , i had to leave early but had a great moring soaking up the Audi atmosphere , great tunout of TT's , a full stand and more in the carpark 8) .

Mark


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Looks like a good day was had by all. Some nice cars, especially the older ones! Pity that RS4 driver  He is going to have some bill :!:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Did you witness the slanging match that is caused on detailing world.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I'm just back from a fatastic weekend and I just want to say thanks to Nick and Julie for all your hard work. It wouldn't have happened without you 

Super turnout of TTs, sunshine and summer temperatures (well sort of) and brilliant company made the day one to be remembered for some time to come.

The evening couldn't have been better with Swindon Audi hosting the champagne reception once again and during the awards dinner the TTOC was the proud winner of the gold award for the best club event: well done all 

Congratulations Andy for being the over all winner of the Concours, you truely deserve it.

Roll along next year


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Hark said:


> Did you witness the slanging match that is caused on detailing world.


Bummer, I cant find it, got a linky? (unless that thread is already deleted)


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I echo what Dani said. Excellent turnout and a brilliant day. I'll post up some pictures tomorrow after some sleep


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

A good turn out and fabulous weather with over 20 cars on the stand two layers deep with some at the back having a go on the track from time to time ...


















Nick's tidy and colour coordinated example...










I spent most of the day polishing mine. I only meant to give it a quick wash but I had an unsightly greasey film that I had to clay bar off. Cam kindly provided some cleaning fluid from his collection of detailing products he was trialling - thanks Cam - I've still got the empty bottle if you want it back! Then out with the Scratch X and then wax - once you start you can't stop can you? :roll:


















The final buffing was provided by Cam with what I can only say is the best ever buffing towel I've ever seen or had pleasure to hold. So thick and soft and you needed no pressure to remove the dried wax residue - just wipe it over and it's off with next to no effort. I won't tell you what I was using before hand :roll: . I'll certainly be first in the queue when they are on sale in the club shop  . Psssstt... that's the wrong car Cam! :wink:


















Cam takes a well earned rest in the club stand after product testing! He tirewalled everyone's tyres too - what a star!










Now we line up for the parade lap.


















Arriving at Swindon Audi it was LED city to light our entrance.










The rest of the evening, like this image, got a little more blurred and shakey :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

good looking at all those pictures and remembering a most fantastic event


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Brilliant!






Rumor has it this guy had this RS4 on loan from Audi.... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Looks like a fab event guys... 8) 

Nice flags... :wink:

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

rustyintegrale said:


> Looks like a fab event guys... 8)
> 
> Nice flags... :wink:
> 
> ...


It was indeed, shame you weren't there mate.

100% agree on the flag too 

Nick


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Adam TTR said:


> Brilliant!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He lost it on his first lap out on the same corner, then after not realising he can't drive proceeded to try again even faster 4 laps later ending up in the wall.

We were stood watching it and it somehow didn't look real seeing it happen.

Nick


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Nem said:


> It was indeed, shame you weren't there mate.
> 
> 100% agree on the flag too
> 
> Nick


Nick, I had to postpone a trip to Hong Kong too. So bloody busy.

Let's talk sometime.

Cheers

rich


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

rustyintegrale said:


> Nick, I had to postpone a trip to Hong Kong too. So bloody busy.
> 
> Let's talk sometime.
> 
> ...


No worries, always next year.

You know where to find me if you want a chat, phone's pretty much always on.

Nick


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Nem said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > Nick, I had to postpone a trip to Hong Kong too. So bloody busy.
> ...


Okay mate. Love your dinner suit :wink:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

rustyintegrale said:


> Okay mate. Love your dinner suit :wink:


I know, and I was told that black was slimming. Someone lied.

:lol:

Nick


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Nem said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > Okay mate. Love your dinner suit :wink:
> ...


That's Julie dumped then... :wink: :lol:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

rustyintegrale said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> > rustyintegrale said:
> ...


lol!


----------



## TT RS (Nov 19, 2005)

Great Pics of the TTOC Stand with an Excellent Turnout


----------

